# Jack Foreman



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

He is still open for business. I talked to him this week. PM me if you need his contact


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Is he any relation to Kent Foreman in LA?


----------



## TheHawk (Aug 9, 2017)

Same question here. The old number has been disconnected. If he is not wanting folks to know right now I understand, but if he is still going strong, can someone who may know post his new contact info here?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

(361) 649-2789


----------

